# male sitting on eggs



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

hi
i have 2 pair of homers sitting on eggs now.
i notice the male will go sit on the eggs while the female goes for water and food. when she returns, he leaves.
he's a really good partner. he also brings here hay for the nest all the time too.

the other pair, the male doesn't do this, or anything else....
i guess he already figured he did his part for now. 

is it normal for the male to sit on the eggs ?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Males play an active part in breeding process. Though both make the nest by bringing in the nesting materials but usually its the male who brings in the nesting materials and female arranges them. Then after the eggs has been laid,male share the incubation duties also by sitting on eggs in day from around 10:30 am to 4 pm and give female rest to feed and stretch her wings.(I have 3 cocks who would sit on eggs till late night and even throught night sometimes). Then Male Pigeons are one of the few of those birds in the nature which produce Milk in their crops to feed their young. And after babies are 18-25 days old,its the male who does most of the work of baby feeding.

Your other male is not doing what he should be doing naturally... Are you sure you have an opposite sex pair? Are you sure his hen laid 8-10 days after they started mating?


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

thx for the great info.
yes, the other pair had chicks taken from them when i bought them.

but, i just got thinking. these two birds look very simular to me, so maybe they are switching. i need to look at them alot closer now.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you have both the eggs laid? I have seen males who start sitting only after both the eggs are laid....
Even had a female which never allowed her mate to come near the eggs and sit on it. I have got 3 clutches from this pair where only female was sitting on the eggs. Had to stop her from breeding as it was too much for her to take care all by herself.
We find these unusual birds once in a while.


----------



## _pigeon_ (Jan 21, 2014)

*female pigeon not sitting on her 2 eggs*

this is the story i put a pegeon house on the top of our tree so the female pigeon starts nesting and then i get the house and i put it on the ground because i think it will fall down and the hen laid 1 egg and i heard there is storm coming and then i get the house and i put it in our poltry and the after 1 day she laid her second egg and did nit sit on it she just laid the egg and left then the second day the cock sit on it but not always but after 5 days the hen never sit on it why the female pigeon not sitting on her 2 eggs i need fast reply pleasssssss


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

maybe because u changed the location of their nest. Pigeons are really choosy when it comes in making nest and if u remove it/ keep it some where else, they may abandon it. thinking it maybe someone else's nest!! My friend had a pair who used to lay the eggs on the floor of the loft and if he removed it to protect it she abandoned it and laid her second batch again on the floor of the loft!!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

_pigeon_ said:


> this is the story i put a pegeon house on the top of our tree so the female pigeon starts nesting and then i get the house and i put it on the ground because i think it will fall down and the hen laid 1 egg and i heard there is storm coming and then i get the house and i put it in our poltry and the after 1 day she laid her second egg and did nit sit on it she just laid the egg and left then the second day the cock sit on it but not always but after 5 days the hen never sit on it why the female pigeon not sitting on her 2 eggs i need fast reply pleasssssss


Hi
Welcome to PT
Fancy Pigeons are not tree dwellers. They will love to stay in a SAFE coop on the ground itself.
You need to give a permanent spot/nest to your pigeon pair. You cannot change the locations every then and now. Find and decide a suitable place and put the coop there permanently. But if the whole coop has been displaced and the nest is the same and the male is sitting on eggs then why not the female sitting on the eggs?
Are you sure its a male-female pair? Do you have only two birds?

Watch her for few days! If she don't sit on eggs then its likely that she won't feed the squabs as well IF they hatch because I don't think the incubation will be complete without female not playing her part.

Let them start over again and don't change the location of the coop this time and she will sit on them if you have a male-female pair


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

fishbone said:


> thx for the great info.
> yes, the other pair had chicks taken from them when i bought them.
> 
> but, i just got thinking. these two birds look very simular to me, so maybe they are switching. i need to look at them alot closer now.


If the other pair has raised squabs together before then they must share the duties together this time as well. Observe them,you may be oblivious of them taking their turns. G'luck. do let us know.


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

brocky bieber said:


> If the other pair has raised squabs together before then they must share the duties together this time as well. Observe them,you may be oblivious of them taking their turns. G'luck. do let us know.


i looked closer this morning at them, and found some different markings bewtween the two. so now i can tell them apart, and see whats going on between them.

thx for all the help,


----------



## fishbone (Nov 24, 2013)

yeap, there switching. i just didn't know one from the other.
now they stand right out to me.
glad i asked, thx again.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I'm glad too. Now you can be free of any worries as you now know that both are doing their duties. Hope both of your pairs raise healthy babies to add to your pigeon family


----------

